# Circuito integrado TFK U2550 B1



## rafer (Abr 13, 2018)

Hola buenas noches.
Necesito informacion interna del el circuito integrado TFK U2550 B1, o donde poder conseguirla.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2018)

Leiste aquí ? : Ford Galaxy C. cent. no funciona


----------

